# Getting Commercial work



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

How do I get more commercial work without advertising? I am curently doing apartment turn overs and I am trying to venture out and do other avenues of comercial work that need my services, without spending money on advertising any ideas?

How do I get big apartment stores, malls, shopping centers, high end work. how do i get in with BIG companies??
Thanks!


----------



## Joepro0000 (Jul 27, 2009)

Go to the companies and tell them you will paint their walls for free.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

When you find out, call me.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

you better have deep pockets to float those guys for 90 days.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

high fibre said:


> you better have deep pockets to float those guys for 90 days.


please stay on topic, he didnt ask for financial advice:001_tongue:


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

who made you the hall monitor?


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

high fibre said:


> who made you the hall monitor?


I as bored


----------



## SterlingPainting (Jan 3, 2010)

I think to get the larger jobs you need to be ready for it. They don't just award contracts of that size to a couple of guys with a van. I'm not saying you are a small company, I have no idea, but I think this is a major factor. Once you have the required manpower, steady clientel list of commercial projects and financial backing under your belt it's just a matter of connections and having the lowest bid. Usually lowest bid from a respectable contractor gets commercial work.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Grow slow grass hopper. These projects can kill ya!!


----------



## Joepro0000 (Jul 27, 2009)

aaron61 said:


> Grow slow grass hopper. These projects can kill ya!!


agreed! Work your way up, no one starts off bigs jobs, your first 2 years will be the hardest.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

dubinpainting said:


> *How do I get more commercial work without advertising? *I am curently doing apartment turn overs and I am trying to venture out and do other avenues of comercial work that need my services, without spending money on advertising any ideas?
> 
> How do I get big apartment stores, malls, shopping centers, high end work. how do i get in with BIG companies??
> Thanks!


I can't believe anyone will seriously respond to this question. Do you think jobs are going to fall into your lap just because of your good looks?! 

There's enough controversy on this site concerning entry level painting contractors and their less then informed approach to business, but this takes the cake. Sorry


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

wow, 
That was harsh. I agree I dont know much about the commercial aspects of painting...yet... but I have been doing residental painting for a very long time. I just recently started geting in to the commercial business. You dont know my business or what my skills are. I am not an entry level painter and I am very business savey. I dont even know why I am responding to your ignorance. I thought that Paint talk was a supportive network.... I think you should keep your negativity to yourself and good luck with your business.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

CApainter said:


> I can't believe anyone will seriously respond to this question. Do you think jobs are going to fall into your lap just because of your good looks?!
> 
> There's enough controversy on this site concerning entry level painting contractors and their less then informed approach to business, but this takes the cake. Sorry


Rough indeed.

It takes knowing people in the right circles, and a reputation to fall back on. More than anything it is "who you know" rather than "what you know" when it comes to getting commercial or industrial work.
I dropped out of that scene 4 years ago because I saw that it was aging me faster than I wanted to, and the headaches were just too massive.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

CApainter said:


> Do you think jobs are going to fall into your lap just because of your good looks?!


This has always worked for me! I don't even need an advertising budget. I just have a picture of me wearing tidy whities airbrushed on my van.


----------



## Induspray (Dec 10, 2009)

If you want to get the big jobs and they dont know you or your company you will have to wow them with your marketing and be persistant. Or you could give them a small job at cost and show them the quality and great service you offer. Keep in mind that most big commercial painting projects are awarded by professional shoppers so you wont likely make huge margins on it.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

dubinpainting said:


> wow,
> That was harsh. I agree I dont know much about the commercial aspects of painting...yet... but I have been doing residental painting for a very long time. I just recently started geting in to the commercial business. You dont know my business or what my skills are. I am not an entry level painter and I am very business savey. I dont even know why I am responding to your ignorance. I thought that Paint talk was a supportive network.... I think you should keep your negativity to yourself and good luck with your business.


Sorry I offended you. It seemed like common sense to me that if someone wanted to be competetive in a market like commercial and industrial painting, they would want to utilize the best marketing strategy within their financial means. This is, of course, if they hadn't already developed a professional relationship with the necessary people in the industry. But this is apparently old news to someone with your businees savvy.

And in the future, as someone who doesn't own a business, I'll leave these important discussions about marketing to the professionals like yourself.


----------



## illiad (Apr 9, 2010)

Painted a Bally Total Fitness Gym, didn't see the bankruptcy coming, never saw a dime.


----------

